# First loft in 40 yrs.



## gotchile (Sep 19, 2010)

My brother and I raised pigeons yrs ago. The hobby is sounding intresting again. We converted an old rabbit hutch back in the day. I've been looking online and seeing many different sizes and styles of lofts that people are using today. I'm maybe wanting to have maybe a dozen birds, probably homers. What items are important in building a loft? I do have available a storage building, maybe 6x12, a walk in door, 2 large concession windows on one side that could be used. I live in Kansas, so winters are cold. Any tips would helpful. Thanks


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Ive known many a fancier turn a normal shed into a loft.The important thing is that it is predator proof,Weather proof ie no water or damp getting through and well ventilated.
Pigeons can put up with the cold but if damp gets in diseases will occur as they thrive in wet and damp conditions.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

The cold will not bother them at all. As long as they are protected from the winds.

Besides the obvious perches and such. You need an attached aviary type thing. So that the birds can get out into the sunlight and sometimes even in the rain. But the sunlight is the important thing.

The rest is what you should obviously know. Protection from predators (this is important, and don't forget about snakes). A loft that can be cleaned rather easily. A good ventilation system (this could be just screened windows or wall vents put into the walls). etc. You can make it like a five star hotel for them. Or like a Motel 6. It is up to you and your means and skills.

Electricity for lights is always nice too. But not necessary.


----------

